

NodeKnockout: Microscopic Survival Horror MMO. - techwraith
http://node-juice.no.de

======
pseudonym
After actually playing it--the penchant of the controlled blob to end up
running into invisible walls is absolutely eye-gougingly irritating.

That said, I look forward to the video-- I'm curious as to where the "horror"
comes in.

------
biot
Is there a video of how this is supposed to be played? I swam around a bit,
saw some other blobs, then it said "Demo over, restarting in 10 seconds". Upon
reloading, it appears the server has died.

~~~
techwraith
I'll have a video up in the next couple days. I'll post it on HN and as a
reply to this thread.

------
prawn
Tells me I'm dead before the loading screen even disappears. Firefox/Win.

~~~
techwraith
Yeah, we're having some memory usage issues on the small joyent server. I
can't move it until the judging is finished.

------
techwraith
If you like it, please use the vote buttons on the page to vote it up, or go
here: <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/node-juice>

------
jimmyjay
Very nice.

Are you having any issues with the 128MB ram that the joyent no.de machines
come standard with?

~~~
techwraith
Running like a charm right now, though we could support a lot more players if
we had more ram :)

~~~
techwraith
Running like a charm might have been an overstatement, HN seems to be giving
us some trouble ;)

------
omgtehlion
Frozen on “Building World...” Consumed all cpu and a lot of gpu tho...

(Chrome/win)

------
pseudonym
I seem to be hanging on "Building World". Mac/Chrome.

